# Valentine's Day Mani w/Tutorial!



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

This is one of the two Valentine's Day manis I'm doing this year. Pink gradient with hearts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy!



​  ​ ​  ​ *Products used:*

OPI Nail Envy Original
OPI I Think In Pink
OPI A Dozen Rosas
OPI ElePhantastic Pink
OPI And This Little Piggy...
Nicole by OPI Have A Heart
Seche Vite


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

Why was this moved? It's not a makeup tutorial, it belongs in the Nail Talk forum....


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

​  ​ 
*Products used:*
OPI Nail Envy Original
OPI I Think In Pink
OPI A Dozen Rosas
OPI ElePhantastic Pink
OPI And This Little Piggy...
Nicole by OPI Have A Heart
Seche Vite


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

I love thisss!

It looks so cute


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi! I moved this back in the correct forum nails. Sorry about that! Thanks for the great tutorial! I also featured it on the home page.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I moved this back in the correct forum nails. Sorry about that! Thanks for the great tutorial! I also featured it on the home page.



Thank you very much, Reija! You are definitely becoming my favorite person here on MUT &lt;3


----------



## llehsal (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty.  For some reason pink never works on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that looks fabulous!

The pink is so pretty and the hearts are so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much for sharing!!! I'm excited to see your second valentines mani!


----------



## Lynne James (Feb 13, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## akathegnat (Feb 13, 2011)

Love all the pinks!


----------



## Diava (Feb 14, 2011)

awwwww too cute!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty.  For some reason pink never works on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I agree. It looks kinda strange on dark skin.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 15, 2011)

I love your nails!


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 15, 2011)

sooo pretty!!


----------



## toki1004 (Feb 20, 2011)

very pretty! i looove that glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

